# My Betta! Check him out. I need some name ideas!



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

Check out my new no name betta I got 2 days ago:


----------



## Irish Dancing Man (Jan 9, 2011)

That tank is WAAAAY to small!!!!!


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

Really? He doesn't seem to have a problem with it.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

Most people recommend at least 2.5 gallons. Makes them more lively and heathier in the long run.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Beautiful veiltail boy! He looks like a Comet 
Welcome to the wonderful, colourful world of Bettas! 

But indeed, we recommend that bettas require a minimum of 2.5 gallons, and your bowl looks to be under a gallon. It's fine for a temporary home until you can find something larger. Some cheap alternatives to tank kits could be rubbermaid or sterilite containers, often found in hardware stores, department stores or at Wal mart. I hope this helps somewhat, since he really is a gorgeous little guy and hopefully he will live a long happy life.


----------



## c4talys7 (Sep 7, 2010)

It is, and it's a size where you will have to change the water everyday so it doesn't build up ammonia which is very toxic to fish. I kept my first Betta in a small tank before I was aware of the toxins in water and all that stuff and he became very sick. Also, by not keeping up with water changes fin rot is easy for your fish to get. A good minimum sized tank is 2.5gal. It's something you could fit a small heater and filter in if you choose to do so.


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

Does this mean he won't live too long? I might not get a 2.5+ until next month!


----------



## bettafish15 (Oct 3, 2010)

Until you can get him a bigger tank, I'd change out those sharp rocks for something smoother.  His fins could get damaged.


----------



## BettasForever (Jan 18, 2011)

There not as sharp as they look. It's probably the weird angles making you think they're sharp.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

As long as you do regular water changes your Betta would be able to live in there until you get a larger tank.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

He is very pretty, although he would like it better if he had a tank a little bigger. I would suggest at LEAST a 2 gallon tank with real plants and hiding places for him to explore. Also bettas do tend to get glum and bored with their natural set up, so if you can every once in a while change around his decorations so he doesnt get bored. Good luck with your beautiful betta

Im sure you'll enjoy this hobby very much!


----------



## c4talys7 (Sep 7, 2010)

Yeah, I love my live plants. I was surprised at how cheap they were too. For hiding places a cup works well but beware of terra-cotta pots unless you plug up the little hole in the bottom so they won't get stuck. I found that one out the hard way...


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

To be brutally honest, your fish isn't going to last long in a deathtrap like that.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Very pretty boy! 

But yeah, that tank's way too small... Just do daily 100% water-changes until you can get a bigger tank, and he'll be fine.


----------



## Omega3 (Oct 1, 2010)

Professor. I don't know why. 

And I second all motions for a larger environment. They have some really good deals on 10G at some PetSmarts right now- $20 for tank, hood and filter. Not to encourage product placement, but it's cheaper than a 2.5.


----------



## tsoto80 (Nov 26, 2010)

not everyone can afford a bigger tank guys just keep the water clean


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

tsoto80 said:


> not everyone can afford a bigger tank guys just keep the water clean


 if you can't afford the proper supplies for your pet, then don't get a pet! It's as simple as that.


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

metalbetta said:


> if you can't afford the proper supplies for your pet, then don't get a pet! It's as simple as that.


 But what if the person thinks that is the proper size tank for a Betta and then finds out they need a bigger tank after already getting the Betta and stuff but does not have the money to replace the smaller one for a bigger one? I think that is what happened.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

So cute!


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Hey! Congragulations on your lovely fish, he is beautiful. As long as you continue to do 50-100% water changes every day or every other day, he will be fine! And I know alot of people don't get the right information at pet stores about bettas. Your tank is fine temporarily, and don't feel bad about the ignorance of other people. I have seen pet stores keep bettas in literally 1 inch of water. Your little guy will just be happy outta that cup. And those rocks are very interesting! I am sure he will last until you get a new tank.  Very pretty veiltail.


----------



## dragonfair (Sep 21, 2010)

Hmmm... I keep thinking of Gilligan when I look at him...


----------



## scootshoot (Oct 11, 2010)

BettasForever said:


> Really? He doesn't seem to have a problem with it.


He'll be fine intially but your water quality in that small of volume does not have much room for error. I hope you have the motivation to do frequent water changes every day or two.....


----------



## Bettaluver4evr (Jan 21, 2011)

Oopsies! I forgot to give a name suggestion! I like Scooter or Bubbles. Or normal names, like Philip or King. Maybe Aquamarine? Hehe. Yes, those are pathetic! But my brain is being blonde right now. Hehe.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! Your boy is very pretty...he's got some very nice fins. He seems like a Pokey to me...

Anyway, don't let the small size deter you. A 2.5+ gallon tank is recommended, but if this is what you have for now your buddy will be okay so long as you're willing to do regular water changes. It looks to me to be about a .5-1 gallon tank...so at the very least, do one water change every other day. Not sure if you know this already or not, but make sure not to wash anything out with soap! Just hot water will do the trick.

For now, I'd also recommend giving him a little more swimming room by filling it up a bit more. You were right to lower the water level, since they can and will jump...but instead, maybe you can find something to place on top of the bowl? Like plastic wrap with a few holes punched in or some mesh.

Also, be sure to get him a heater! A heater is a must for a betta, unless you live somewhere where it's constantly 75-80 degrees.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Theres really noneed for me to repeat what everyone just said because they're right. Just listen to them and your betta will be happy and healthy. Trust me.


----------

